# Do you trust these online HK/china online stores?



## scottsdaleriots (Mar 27, 2012)

Annoyed that i spent the last 5mins typing out paragraphs inly for it to be deleted

Do you trust them enough with your credit/debit card details? No doubt they're grey imports without canon warranty. I think they might not even be grey imports but just knock offs. Is that possible? 

canon 50mm 1.8 is $18.66 (including a $10 discount) 

_5dmkiii (body only) = $3414.01
24-70 2.8 mki = $1262.42
17-55 2.8 IS = $809.55_


EDIT: I removed the link. go google Camera Paradise and tell me what you think


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 27, 2012)

The moderators do not want links to stores of unknown quality. if your post was removed, they were trying to tell you something.

google the store or ask without posting a link that gives them free advertising.

Here is a start

http://forums.whirlpool.net.au/archive/1643967


----------



## wickidwombat (Mar 28, 2012)

i have bought lots off ebay, I always use paypal
I think camera paradise are dodgy though they advertise 1 price which looks too good to be true then try to trape you on shipping.
stick with digital rev, dzone2, kong kong buy and sell, ozdigital online
they are the 4 i use mainly


----------



## scottsdaleriots (Mar 28, 2012)

^ Have you tried eglobal before? someone recommended that online store. it seems ok. I'm really suss when it comes to these stores and i want minimal cost for shipping as possible. Free shipping is always desired of course 



Mt Spokane Photography said:


> The moderators do not want links to stores of unknown quality. if your post was removed, they were trying to tell you something.
> 
> google the store or ask without posting a link that gives them free advertising.
> 
> ...


Ah ok, I didnt know that. i'll remove the link


----------



## wickidwombat (Mar 28, 2012)

like I said i would stick to one of the 4 i mentioned their prices are good marginally higher than some others but they have good service fast shipping and back their products


----------



## scottsdaleriots (Mar 28, 2012)

Have you tried digital camera warehouse, t-dimensions or DWI before? I am tempted camera paradise i read the entire thread that Mt Spokane Photography posted. It does seem ok, apparently the high shipping costs is a way for them to get more profit and according to those who have bought from camera paradise the final including high shipping fees is cheaper than DWI and local stores. They also have a 18mth door-to-door warranty. 

Is there a general concensus when buying lenses and cameras from these online HK/china stores? I mean would/should the average joe/plain jane buy something <$500 from these stores? I.e not buy L lenses, better to buy them locally?

Out of the 4 stores you've mentioned Im leaning towards digital rev only coz i am more familar with them and watch quite a few of their youtube videos. Still undecided. Camera paradise is selling the sigma 17-50mm 2.8 almost exactly same price (give or take $1) than amazon and B&H are.


----------



## wickidwombat (Mar 28, 2012)

I bought from digital camera warehouse years ago when they first started and they were cheap. now they are overpriced like most aussie stores. i think i might have bought something from t dimension once just cant remember what, I know people that have used DWI but seriously for the price differences and your level of nervousness just stick with digital rev and you wont feel a thing


----------



## scottsdaleriots (Mar 28, 2012)

haha thanks i'll keep that in mind. looks like i might be buying from digital rev. however hong kong buy and sell seems reasonably. i havent checked their shipping and warranty details yet.

also is there a big different from buying a genuine canon product and something's that in a "white box"? there's no canon box and manual but i've read some reviews on amazon where 3rd party vendors sell them and the customers are happy with the "white box" product - after being refunded the difference.

another online store is dirt cheap cameras based in sydney. im trying to figure out if they sell genuine canon products or if it's grey imports.


----------



## wickidwombat (Mar 28, 2012)

scottsdaleriots said:


> haha thanks i'll keep that in mind. looks like i might be buying from digital rev. however hong kong buy and sell seems reasonably. i havent checked their shipping and warranty details yet.
> 
> also is there a big different from buying a genuine canon product and something's that in a "white box"? there's no canon box and manual but i've read some reviews on amazon where 3rd party vendors sell them and the customers are happy with the "white box" product - after being refunded the difference.
> 
> another online store is dirt cheap cameras based in sydney. im trying to figure out if they sell genuine canon products or if it's grey imports.



All the stuff i have got from those guys has been genuine canon in proper boxes with manuals and CD's, warranty cards etc, can usually tell by the warrnty card which market they are for I have had US market japanese market and hong kong market stuff


----------



## scottsdaleriots (Mar 29, 2012)

Im still tempted by camera paradise's low, really low prices.


----------



## wickidwombat (Mar 29, 2012)

scottsdaleriots said:


> Im still tempted by camera paradise's low, really low prices.


go ahead and order but make sure you are holding onto something when you see how much they are going to charge for shipping. I nearly put an order through but never went through with it due to absolutely silly shipping costs


----------



## scottsdaleriots (Mar 29, 2012)

Which company has the cheapest shipping?


----------



## ozzymax (Mar 29, 2012)

Isn't grey imports just stock NOT delivered from Canon Au? that is they get the genuine Canon Stock but from another Canon supplier. Canon AU has a higher cost than say USA so they just find who will provide it at a competitive price.
As far as I can find out the warrantee issues is just Canon Au not that there isn't a warrantee. We also have the consumer protection laws of repair, replace or refund.

Lenses I thought carried an international warrantee.


----------

